# Bye Bye Domino. :(



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

Yesterday i lost my rat Domino, i had to get him put down it was very upsetting, but he was starting to struggle a bit with his hind legs not working for a while now and he got very weak.
i took him to the vets and they said it was for the best and he got put to sleep, i'm still very upset and it feels weird not having rats here to look after, i keep going to check the cage and stuff.

For the two and a half years i had Dusty and Domino it's become a habit to look after them after Dusty passed away i had Domino still and it helped me cope, but now i feel a bit lost, now they are both gone.
it just feels really weird

R.I.P. Dusty 3/3/11 and R.I.P. Domino 14/7/11 <3 miss you both. xoxox


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

hugs to you and if you ever need someone to talk to I will more than happily be a shoulder to cry on as I lost my rat templar today and know how you feel


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you and you, it's so upsetting to lose one, i just keep getting depressed cause my parents don't want anymore and i really want 2 little girls, when i got Dusty and Domino they were 9 months old, so i never really had the experience of having a baby rat if you get me, and my sister wants one, so i wanted to get one each and help each other look after them. but my parents don't seem to be having any of it and i feel like really bored now they are gone, aswell as pets i loved they were like my hobbie, i enjoyed playing with them and even cleaning them out, i've done nothing all weekend just sat there i'm upset and i just want it all back


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

It's been a year today since i lost my baby Domino  X i still think about my rats everyday , i miss them sooooo muchxx


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It took me a long time to grieve my girls when they passed. Have your parents reconsidered?


----------



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm sorry  my Freddie passed two weeks ago and I'm still devastated


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Im so sorry It's a shame rats don't live longer. Are you too upse to move on and get another rat. Just remember the good memories.Sorry


----------

